# How come no one care about mister Heinrich Finck



## deprofundis (Apr 25, 2014)

I have spaese piece of him and find his sanctus on Oh magnum mysterium box-set very good the only problem is the compilation these you whit only one part of the missa.

Than i have some song here and there from him on naxos cd...

This make me wonder if there are no cd available of him and him only worth checking out he stand out his music stand out to me as pretty interresting, his missa seem interresting has hell.

Can someone give me more detail on mister Finck curiously an austrian that was consider of the franco-flemish school.

:tiphat:


----------



## Manxfeeder (Oct 19, 2010)

I only know him from a mention of him in Howard Brown's Music in the Renaissance, that he was a German theorist. But it turns out a group called Stimmwerck has a CD of his compositions. The things you learn around here.


----------

